# Bicycle Blue Book



## stumpdnick (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys, Do we have a Pricing guide similar to Kelly blue book or NADA like Cars/trucks do? It would be helpful!
NK


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

No such thing exists. Pretty difficult to do with bikes I think.

There's just experience and generalizations to base our estimates on.


----------



## stumpdnick (Aug 16, 2008)

Could it be useful? for instance i'm going tonight to look at a 94? Rockhopper for my wife. Asking price is 175-way to much in opinion. so if there was something to reference it would be nice.
NK


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

stumpdnick said:


> Could it be useful? for instance i'm going tonight to look at a 94? Rockhopper for my wife. Asking price is 175-way to much in opinion. so if there was something to reference it would be nice.
> NK


check the completed ebay auctions and adjust the price for condition and specs. also search craigslist via google for similar bikes.

Carsten


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

ask here:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29681&highlight=

however it's based on UK prices.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Too many makes and models not to mention modified (and degrees of modifications, good or bad modifications) vs. stock, condition, age, rarity, etc. This is a pretty subjective subject.

Plus...for something like a 94 Rockhopper. So many were made and they're not in the least bit collectible, so is it really worth the effort to track something like this?

Your assessment of $175 being too much is accurate I'd say. Beyond that, what Carsten said is how we tend to gauge going rate.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

2 powerbar wrappers and a stretched out chain


----------



## maboudre (Jul 11, 2012)

*bicyclebluebook.com*

Check out the website bicyclebluebook.com


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

maboudre said:


> Check out the website bicyclebluebook.com


Bluebook FAIL


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not to mention its missing a significant amount of VRC make and models.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

stumpdnick said:


> for instance i'm going tonight to look at a 94? Rockhopper for my wife. Asking price is 175-way to much in opinion.


If you think it's way too much, why even go look at it?

A clean, not-abused '94 Rockhopper could be reasonable at $175. It depends on where you are.
In a college town, almost any bike that stops and goes is worth $100. A quality bike like a Rockhopper with a cromo frame and decent parts is easily worth $125-$150 if it's in good condition. $175 isn't 'way too much' in my opinion.

And yeah, a bicycle blue book would be challenging to produce to say the least. I figure that you can usually take the original msrp, chop it half, and then adjust from there based on age, condition, and components. The older it is, the cheaper, usually. This is for regular bikes, not collector.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Shayne said:


> Bluebook FAIL


Seems like that one is more aimed at providing insurance valuations for later model higher end bikes. No so much for vintage stuff.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

maboudre said:


> Check out the website bicyclebluebook.com


Clearly a lot of work went into that site. Looks like they eventually plan on charging a fee for using it, I just don't see that happening. Hopefully they have an ads-based backup plan.

Apparently I overpaid by $32 for the tandem I bought last month (I paid $500, they list at $468). They hit that one pretty close.

I think they're low on the 90s era mountain bikes I looked at (not collector stuff, just riders). Location is a big factor though. It's really hard to find good quality older mountain bikes in the Midwest, so they go for much higher prices than out west. At least that's been my experience.

My old touring bike is holding it's value nicely though. But I'd never sell it.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Bluebook FAIL


Fat Chance section is all wrong too.


----------



## jtgarr (Jun 14, 2011)

They got the pricing right on my old Colnago Master lite, It looks like they have a pretty good listing of bikes and models.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think my statements from 2008 still hold true.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't think $175 is that bad for a '94 Stumpjumper if it has decent wheels. If there is any aftermarket bling on the bike it might actually be a good deal.

There are a ton of quality old bikes out there for $200 or just a bit less. A Stumpjumper sure isn't rare but it's a damn fine frame. Offer $100 or $125 and maybe you can bargain them down a bit (to $150 would be my goal).

I paid $200 for an old Barracuda A2T only to realize when I got it home there was a crack in the head tube. Still, the parts on the bike were decent and I'm sure I could get my $200 back eBaying the parts. The amber wall Conti Avenue Semislicks with the nubs still on them is worth $50 to me. The TA water bottle cage which I think is butt ugly also gets a decent price on eBay.

If it was the cool green/gray '94 Stumpy FS and the paint was decent I'd be interested in it.

:edit: Ugh. 4 year old post. Oh well - still relevant for noobs buying old bikes


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

BBB is a joke, If you try and buy anything for the prices they list..Also the market is different every where..and this page ode snot ask for locaion..Just like KBB it would need more info to price it for the locaion/market..


----------



## DawnVoyager (Jan 28, 2017)

BBB is interesting. Just for fun I asked it to give a value for a mint condition 2006 Giant all-mountain bike. Then I asked it to recalculate based on putting brand new wheels, top end fork and shock etcetera on the bike today, a collection of parts easily worth 6X the old bike. It depreciated the components by more than 50% the instant they were on the bike. I think as a buyer I'd probably be happy to pay a little better than that for new components. 

The next bit only applies to Canucks or people from other places who might be inclined to convert BBB values to those of their own country. This seems to be a pretty standard practice in Canada at least, but here's the thing-- the US dollar fluctuates in value. In the past couple years it's gone from nearly par to about 35% higher and dropped back down to only about 20% higher. So a two year old bike initially worth $2000 will to a Canadian have "increased" in value to $2700 and then dropped down to $2500-- minus whatever depreciation BBB puts in for the time between. Not to sound too much like an accountant, but there's a substantial effect that has nothing to do with the real value of the bike. 

By all means use BBB as a guide, but in the end the buyer and seller still get to make up their own minds on what a bike is worth.


----------

